

An overview why file locking is broken in Linux - henry_flower
http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/locking.html

======
openfly
This topic doesn't make any sense. Linux has many file systems. So which file
system specifically has "broken" file locking?

So having read it. Seems this guy takes issue with the POSIX standard and it's
flock requirements. Which of course makes this topic make even that much less
sense.

------
jrockway
Not really broken. BSD-style locks work fine, although I suppose I have never
had the occasion to only want to lock certain bytes in a file.

~~~
barrkel
On nfs?

